# Anyone use Kleenup Pro herbicide?



## Steve-Maine (Jun 8, 2008)

Kleenup Pro?? Has ayone used this for complete kill of weeds and grasses. I had been using Round-Up but doesn't seem to last, 3 or 4 weeks and weeds are back. Any ideas. thanks


----------

